# Freehand MX Mac Dateien in Illustrator CS3 PC konvertieren



## redshefox (12. Februar 2008)

Unternehmensintern wurde die Entscheidung getroffen von MAC auf PC umzusteigen und Freehand gegen Illustrator auszutauschen. Hat jemand fundierte Erfahrungen mit dieser Umstellung und kann mir Tipps und Hinweise geben sowie mögliche Problematiken benennen?

Insbesondere interessiert mich das Öffnen und Verwenden von Freehand-Dateien in Illustrator.


----------



## ink (13. Februar 2008)

Moin
Wirf hier mal n Blick rein.
http://www.vektorgarten.de/tipps-freehand-umsteiger.html

Es ist aber eine weise Entscheidung, Illu ist super und Freehand tot 
Weswegen wollt ihr umsteigen (von Mac auf PC)?
Sind die Macs zu alt und die Anschaffung im Vergleich zum PC zu teuer?


----------



## redshefox (13. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank, der Link ist sehr hilfreich.


----------

